# Neutral bond.



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Why do you say/think that?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

chevycamguy98 said:


> If I have building steel and ufer bonded to neutral in the tapcan then there is no need for the the green bonding screw in my main disc?


The main disconnect needs to be bonded. Your post is a weird question statement hybrid. Lol


----------



## chevycamguy98 (Nov 7, 2014)

The guy I'm working with says you can't be bonded more than once


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

What's a tapcan?


----------



## chevycamguy98 (Nov 7, 2014)

Service equipment enclosure. Power come from utility transformer to the can where future services can be added


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chevycamguy98 said:


> Service equipment enclosure. Power come from utility transformer to the can where future services can be added



Sounds like a ct can almost. Our poco requires us to bond in the ct but we do it again in the main service disconnect. So if your "tapcan" is poco property and not a disconnect I'd say you can bond in it as well as your main service disconnect


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Sounds like a ct can almost. Our poco requires us to bond in the ct but we do it again in the main service disconnect. So if your "tapcan" is poco property and not a disconnect I'd say you can bond in it as well as your main service disconnect


No different then bonding in the meter and then bonding again at the first disconnect. 

To the OP, once we leave the main disconnect then the neutral is not bonded anymore


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

This is a good question.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Another way to put this is if it is carrying unprotected service conductors , then bond it. Here the poco wants a pull box installed under the metermain for undeground services. Usually there is a short section of pvc conduit between the pull box and the meter/main so the can below has to get bonded to the neutral bus inside the metermain . And if there is metal conduits going into the ground to run the service lateral thru, those have to get bonded the same way. Anything metal housing the unfused service conductors. After the main disconnect it stops getting bonded to neutral.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> No different then bonding in the meter and then bonding again at the first disconnect.
> 
> 
> 
> To the OP, once we leave the main disconnect then the neutral is not bonded anymore



True that


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Another way to put this is if it is carrying unprotected service conductors , then bond it. Here the poco wants a pull box installed under the metermain for undeground services. Usually there is a short section of pvc conduit between the pull box and the meter/main so the can below has to get bonded to the neutral bus inside the metermain . And if there is metal conduits going into the ground to run the service lateral thru, those have to get bonded the same way. Anything metal housing the unfused service conductors. After the main disconnect it stops getting bonded to neutral.


 
For the utility co, I had to install a pull can to split up two meters from the underground feed. I also had two separate PVC conduits from there going to each service. I did not pull a ground wire, only the neutral, and phases to their can. The utility co installed their taps, and did not bond the can.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

dronai said:


> For the utility co, I had to install a pull can to split up two meters from the underground feed. I also had two separate PVC conduits from there going to each service. I did not pull a ground wire, only the neutral, and phases to their can. The utility co installed their taps, and did not bond the can.


You installed it, you should have bonded it and your electrical inspector should have picked up on that. At present, that pull box if it is metal, is a real touch potential hazard to life if ever a fault to case develops, since there will be no fault current path back to the utility source.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> You installed it, you should have bonded it and your electrical inspector should have picked up on that. At present, that pull box if it is metal, is a real touch potential hazard to life if ever a fault to case develops, since there will be no fault current path back to the utility source.


 
Inspector missed it, and since their is no main breaker, I thought it is still the utility co's line side, beyond the inspectors jurisdiction.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Jurisdictional issue I guess, here the local inspectors look at that closely. You have to scrape the gray paint away from your bonding lug attachment area on the can , they look for that , they prefer at minimum a 10-24 machine thread bolt set up to mount the lug to the can, and the bonding wire here has to go inside the conduit containing the wires, not an external connection to the can.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Jurisdictional issue I guess, here the local inspectors look at that closely. You have to scrape the gray paint away from your bonding lug attachment area on the can , they look for that , they prefer at minimum a 10-24 machine thread bolt set up to mount the lug to the can, and the bonding wire here has to go inside the conduit containing the wires, not an external connection to the can.


 Inside each utility side of a combo meter service there is no ground lug. I would have had to add one, and I've never seen one installed on their side. Makes sense though because of what you pointed out.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

dronai said:


> Inside each utility side of a combo meter service there is no ground lug. I would have had to add one, and I've never seen one installed on their side. Makes sense though because of what you pointed out.


Some Eaton meter/mains come with a bigger lug for neutral and a small lug next to it for the bonding. Some only have the neutral lug, but there is a flat bus connecting the neutral lug to the customer side of the can neutral busbar there. I drill and tap the utility side in that flat busbar and install a lug with a 10-32 x 1/2'' bolt for my bond connection when there is none provided.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

dronai said:


> Inspector missed it, and since their is no main breaker, I thought it is still the utility co's line side, beyond the inspectors jurisdiction.


You don't need an equipment grounding conductor but the neutral should bond the can at the meter. Around here we do the bonding in the ct's and meters.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You don't need an equipment grounding conductor but the neutral should bond the can at the meter. Around here we do the bonding in the ct's and meters.


 And it does ! in this case we had to intercept the underground riser, and install a box to feed a new separate meter being added.

From the box to each new meter main panel was fed with a pvc conduit/wire by us. I didn't include a egc


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I had to do an underground service upgrade today and it required bonding the box below along with some other semi tricky items. -


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like a lot of work but where is the attachment to the GE?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Looks like a lot of work but where is the attachment to the GE?


See that busbar heading down to the right?- It goes to a neutral / ge busbar on the service disconect side of the can. The Gec's are attached to the lugs on that busbar.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> See that busbar heading down to the right?- It goes to a neutral / ge busbar on the service disconect side of the can. The Gec's are attached to the lugs on that busbar.


I'll look again.


----------

